# Knee Pain and Danskos



## Bergamo (Apr 4, 2011)

I have had some uncomfortable pain in my knee since the Fall. I figured I would wait for my yearly physical to review options with my doc. A few weeks ago I bought a pair of Dansko clogs (I am on my feet most of the work day), the Professional Model, and the pain seems to have diminished. Does anyone else wear the Dansko , and how have they worked for you.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 4, 2011)

Bergamo said:


> I have had some uncomfortable pain in my knee since the Fall. I figured I would wait for my yearly physical to review options with my doc. A few weeks ago I bought a pair of Dansko clogs (I am on my feet most of the work day), the Professional Model, and the pain seems to have diminished. Does anyone else wear the Dansko , and how have they worked for you.



I wear dansko's at work most of the time ( probably 3 out of the 5 days ) and I love them!  They are comfortable to walk around in all day and I would say 80% of my co-workers wear them as well.


----------



## marcski (Apr 4, 2011)

Good supportive shoes will do wonders for one's back and knees.  While I've never had a pair of Dansko's, one of the shoestores where I have made a few really good shoe purchases sells a lot of them.

http://www.medshoes.com/


----------



## Bergamo (Apr 4, 2011)

side note: the lady at the Walking Co. store had me try on 2 pairs of the same size. She said each pair fits differently and I could tell the difference.

Limmers are next on my list; something off the shelf they have.


----------

